
Jehanne - a heretic approach to Plan9 - rcarmo
http://jehanne.io/
======
flukus
Is this getting votes just for including plan 9 in the title? The site has no
information on what this is or is meant to be, as far as I can tell from the
blog posts it's a forked and cut down version of plan 9.

~~~
brudgers
Several of the links (e.g. the Hacking link and the news items) are live and
the Github repository appears to be active.

~~~
flukus
The GitHub link has some info, the hacking link is only relevant to people
working on it, no one else cares about their style guide.

